# CAAD 10 Frameset



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

Anyone know if and when CAAD 10 framesets will be available? Looking for a 50cm.

Thanks.


----------



## ClaytonT (Aug 23, 2009)

Well a 50cm is a less common size so you might not have a super long wait after you place your order at a local bike shop.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes, you can order a CAAD10 frameset through a dealer.


----------



## Brushout (Aug 21, 2010)

ph0enix said:


> Yes, you can order a CAAD10 frameset through a dealer.


Do you know how much?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

$999

starnut


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

ph0enix said:


> Yes, you can order a CAAD10 frameset through a dealer.


I was recently quoted $700 by my LBS but STARNUT is most likely right.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Through my LBS we got them for $540!!


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Aftermarket retail is $899.99


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Wicked2006 said:


> Through my LBS we got them for $540!!


was that a team deal, or something?

if not, how long has your LBS been in business? 
is everything on clearance?


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Team deal. $1500 for a HM Super Six (Frame and fork)!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Wicked2006 said:


> Team deal. $1500 for a HM Super Six (Frame and fork)!


That is a great deal.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Wicked2006 said:


> Through my LBS we got them for $540!!


Wicked, if that was a Team deal you paid way too much.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Lil Dale said:


> Wicked, if that was a Team deal you paid way too much.


How is that way too much? The bike retails for $999. I'm sorry I had the wrong price it was $480 for a 2011 CAAD 10 is an excellent deal.


----------



## RUV (Aug 13, 2009)

which CAAD 10 frameset is for sale? can you get the all black one i.e. the 10-1 or Monofin's beauty?


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

RUV said:


> which CAAD 10 frameset is for sale? can you get the all black one i.e. the 10-1 or Monofin's beauty?


No black. Red or white only.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Wicked2006 said:


> How is that way too much? The bike retails for $999. I'm sorry I had the wrong price it was $480 for a 2011 CAAD 10 is an excellent deal.


Well, 540 is not 480, not that $480 is anything to jump up and down about but hey whatever, only thing that matters is that you feel you got a great deal.
By the way the frameset is $899.99 aftermarket retail


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Starnut has the 2011 CAAD 10 frame and fork at $999 by the way! And he's a Cannondale dealer. Where are you getting $899 from?


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

If you're(I don't mean you) going to pay him $999 for a frameset you'd be better off buying the 105 complete bike for $1499 especially if you want the Jet Black which is unavailable in the frame only version


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Wicked2006 said:


> Starnut has the 2011 CAAD 10 frame and fork at $999 by the way! And he's a Cannondale dealer. Where are you getting $899 from?


I saw that, reason I posted the aftermarket retail price yesterday, he's in business to make money, he can charge whatever he wants but see my post above on thoughts on that.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Lil Dale said:


> I saw that, reason I posted the aftermarket retail price yesterday, he's in business to make money, he can charge whatever he wants but see my post above on thoughts on that.


Were all in market to make money! Starnut is correct on the retail price. After market?? Please explain to others and myself about this after-market price. 

And for a new 2011 CAAD 10 at $480 through bike clubs is a sweet deal.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Lil Dale said:


> he can charge whatever he wants but see my post above on thoughts on that.


Not if he wants to remain a CDale dealer.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Sold 2 today...... for $999 + tax. That's retail that's what I charge. I'll have them here and built by the end of the week. 

Starnut


----------



## Brushout (Aug 21, 2010)

STARNUT said:


> Sold 2 today...... for $999 + tax. That's retail that's what I charge. I'll have them here and built by the end of the week.
> 
> Starnut


I was quoted $768 at a LBS here in Miami, FL. $999 seems a bit high, when you can get a complete bike with 105 for $1250. MSRP $1400.

http://biketechmiami.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=10&Itemid=10


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Brushout said:


> I was quoted $768 at a LBS here in Miami, FL. $999 seems a bit high, when you can get a complete bike with 105 for $1250. MSRP $1400.
> 
> http://biketechmiami.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=10&Itemid=10


Nobody's forcing you to buy from Starnut. If the consumer doesn't want to look for a better deal, then let him or her pay.

Asad


----------



## Brushout (Aug 21, 2010)

asad137 said:


> Nobody's forcing you to buy from Starnut.
> Asad


And I won't. Most here are just trying to find the best CAAD 10 price to purchase the frame. $768 is still a bit to high for me. I was hoping someone can find a place that sells them for just over $500.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Brushout said:


> And I won't. Most here are just trying to find the best CAAD 10 price to purchase the frame. $768 is still a bit to high for me. I was hoping someone can find a place that sells them for just over $500.


If MSRP is $999, then I think it's _highly_ unlikely that one can find a dealer that will sell even for under $700. But I suppose anything's possible...

Asad


----------



## Brushout (Aug 21, 2010)

asad137 said:


> If MSRP is $999, then I think it's _highly_ unlikely that one can find a dealer that will sell even for under $700. But I suppose anything's possible...
> 
> Asad


"Lil Dale" claims he can get a dealer to sell them between $480 and $540, although that is unconfirmed and he does not provide a link to back up such claim.

If I can't get a lower price here in the next month or so I will pick up the $700+ frame here in Miami.


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

If the MSRP is $999, which is what my local dealer confirmed it was, the frames should have a dealer cost of around $599 before any pre-book discounts. Unless they are being ordered through Cannondale on some sort of pro-form or club/team deal, I cant see how a guy off the street is going to get one below what it cost's a dealer.
I've worked in retail for over 30 years and I'm not familiar with the term "aftermarket retail", what exactly does that mean???


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

If the MSRP is $999, which is what my local dealer confirmed it was, the frames should have a dealer cost of around $599 before any pre-book discounts. Unless they are being ordered through Cannondale on some sort of pro-form or club/team deal, I cant see how a guy off the street is going to get one below what it cost's a dealer.
I've worked in retail for over 30 years and I'm not familiar with the term "aftermarket retail", what exactly does that mean???


----------



## texascyclist (May 10, 2005)

Brushout said:


> I was quoted $768 at a LBS here in Miami, FL. $999 seems a bit high, when you can get a complete bike with 105 for $1250. MSRP $1400.
> 
> http://biketechmiami.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=10&Itemid=10



I think you just threw your LBS under the bus.


----------



## Brushout (Aug 21, 2010)

texascyclist said:


> I think you just threw your LBS under the bus.


Why?

I don't think so. Since his quote, I have found another LBS in St Petersburg, FL that is selling the frame for the same price. It must be the Florida price.


----------



## texascyclist (May 10, 2005)

Brushout said:


> Why?
> 
> I don't think so. Since his quote, I have found another LBS in St Petersburg, FL that is selling the frame for the same price. It must be the Florida price.


At the very least, he reduced his LBS's standing as a Cannondale dealer. At the most, he is jeopardizing his LBS's ability to even sell Cannondales.


----------



## adamssss (Mar 22, 2010)

texascyclist said:


> At the very least, he reduced his LBS's standing as a Cannondale dealer. At the most, he is jeopardizing his LBS's ability to even sell Cannondales.



Around here in NY i can't think of a dealer that sells at MSRP. Absolutely none. This is my opinion but anyone who purchases anything at MSRP is a moron.

I have a brother in Lubbock, TX. When he was looking for his Cannondale, it would be cheaper for him to drive up to NY purchase a bike and visit the family some then drive back down; than to purchase from his LBS in Lubbock.


----------



## texascyclist (May 10, 2005)

adamssss said:


> Around here in NY i can't think of a dealer that sells at MSRP. Absolutely none. This is my opinion but anyone who purchases anything at MSRP is a moron.
> 
> I have a brother in Lubbock, TX. When he was looking for his Cannondale, it would be cheaper for him to drive up to NY purchase a bike and visit the family some then drive back down; than to purchase from his LBS in Lubbock.


Maybe I am wrong here. I was under the impression that dealers are not allowed to make deals like this unless sponsored by the manufacturer. I know they can throw in extras to make the deal, but not a substantial reduction in price. Please correct me if I am wrong. I have never bought a new bike at an LBS, although I will this spring. Heck, I would love to make a deal on a 10-4 below $1500. Please educate me!


----------



## Brushout (Aug 21, 2010)

texascyclist said:


> Please educate me!


MSRP is "Manufactures SUGGESTED Retail Price" and as far as I know it is just that, suggested. I have never purchased a bike from a LBS for the MSRP. I know there is a mark up and in today's economy I get the bike/frame for less or I find somewhere I can.

The MSRP, of a product is the price which the manufacturer recommends that the retailer sell the product. The intention was to help to standardize prices among locations. While some stores always sell at, or below, the suggested retail price, others do so only when items are on sale or closeout.

Much of the time, stores charge less than the suggested retail price, depending upon the actual wholesale cost of each item, usually purchased in bulk from the manufacturer, or in smaller quantities through a distributor.

Suggested prices can also be manipulated to be unreasonably high, allowing retailers to use deceptive advertising by showing the excessive price and then their actual selling price, implying to customers that they are getting a bargain or the LBS can just sell the frame to some boob willing to pay MSRP.


----------



## Lovetoclimb (Apr 6, 2007)

If this thread is still alive can someone confirm if they actually have a source for a CAAD10 for $500? I would buy a 60cm if available at that price. PM with details please. Thanks.


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

I might be interested if the price was right also.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

-dustin said:


> Not if he wants to remain a CDale dealer.


Dustin, are you saying that Cannondale dictates the price a dealer can charge for product?


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Brushout said:


> MSRP is "Manufactures SUGGESTED Retail Price" and as far as I know it is just that, suggested. I have never purchased a bike from a LBS for the MSRP. I know there is a mark up and in today's economy I get the bike/frame for less or I find somewhere I can.
> 
> The MSRP, of a product is the price which the manufacturer recommends that the retailer sell the product. The intention was to help to standardize prices among locations. While some stores always sell at, or below, the suggested retail price, others do so only when items are on sale or closeout.
> 
> ...


There are manufacturers that engage in something called "Fair Market Pricing", by which they require retailers to sell their product at the price set by the manufacturer. Saturn engaged in this in the auto industry, and Toyota still does with their Scion line of vehicles. It spread to other industries. I don't know whether Cannondale or any other bike manufacturer engages in this, but, I know that shops around me, without naming any, discount new Cannondale and Specialized bikes, because I've priced them.

The rationale for this---according to the manufacturers, so you can take it FWIW---is that it puts smaller mom and pop retailers on an equal footing with the big box stores.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

metoou2 said:


> Dustin, are you saying that Cannondale dictates the price a dealer can charge for product?


Cdale has ceilings and floors for advertised prices.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

-dustin said:


> Cdale has ceilings and floors for advertised prices.


That makes sense.

I saw that pic you posted of your new Venge. Lookin good. You must have hi-jacked an armored car or something.
Did your old Specialized sell?


----------

